# Localisation, Where is my iPad?



## havez (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

Depuis quelques temps déjà, je suis en possession d'un iPad 16Go WiFi+3G.

Mais depuis le début, j'ai un problème gênant, que je ne comprends pas d'ailleurs:
Il m'est impossible de localiser via GPS mon iPad via Me.com ou via l'Application Retrouver mon iPhone :hein:








_Et une capture d'écran de mon iPad pour la route..._







Y aurait-il une solution pour pouvoir de nouveau localiser l'iPad, et ne plus se restreindre à envoyer un message et/ou le faire sonner? 


Merci d'avance ;-)

Havez


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2011)

Cela se produit toujours au même endroit ?

As-tu essayé de faire ça ailleurs ?

Surement que ta zone ne doit pas être reconnue dans les cartes de positionnement par WiFi.


----------



## havez (25 Janvier 2011)

Hmm, je n'ai jamais essayé de le faire en dehors de chez moi 
Mais le réseau 3G ne rentre-t-il pas en compte pour pouvoir le localiser? Seul le WiFi est utilisé?


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2011)

Oups, j'avais loupé que tu avais un iPad 3G. Donc, avec un GPS/

Le oui, c&#8217;est étrange.

Place-le dehors (quand il ne pleut pas). Peut-être que tes murs sont trop épais.


----------



## havez (25 Janvier 2011)

Bizarre, pourtant je capte parfaitement en étant à l'intérieur, avec l'app Map :rateau:
J'essayerai demain, pour voir si cela vient vraiment de mes murs, mais j'en doute, c'est une maison qui va avoir 1 siècle, loin d'avoir des murs de bétons 

Je vous tiens au courant donc


----------

